# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Como subir o PH ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Não percebo como é que se aumenta o PH, adicionando carbonato de cálcio, dado que este só é solúvel quando o PH é baixo.

Aliás, o carbonato de cálcio é a base da media que se coloca nos reactores de cálcio que, como todos nós sabemos, necessita de CO2 para reduzir o PH e assim ajudar a dissolver o carbonato de cálcio.

Por isso, na minha opinião, a resposta correcta é "nenhuma das opções".

Mesmo a adição de carbonatos não aumenta, de per si, o PH, apenas cria as condições para que este não baixe porque disponibiliza "combustível" para consumo pelos ácidos, evitando assim que os iões de hidróxido OH- sejam consumidos e que, esses sim, determinam o valor do PH.

De qualquer modo, agradeço ajuda para esclarecer algum aspecto técnico que esteja a esquecer...

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Delgado está coberto de razão.

O que se adiciona é bicarbonato, este sim capaz de elevar o kH e consequentemente o pH.

----------


## Welington

com carbonato de calcio :SbRequin2:

----------


## Carlos Amorim

fiquei confuso, 

será que se sobe mesmo com carbonato de cálcio, 

??'

----------


## willian de assis

resposta correta para kh bicarbonato de sodio para o ph é carbonato de sodio mais conheçido em casas de pissinas como barrilha leve.

----------

